# Finnex Monster Ray LED



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

I just took some photos of the Finnex MonsterRAY on one of our dealers tank. I'll post them for you later.


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

That would be helpful. And when would you have PAR data for this?


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

> I just took some photos of the Finnex MonsterRAY on one of our dealers tank. I'll post them for you later.


I am still waiting for photos to see how's look like in planted tank. Really consider to purchase that mixed with RAY 2 DS.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-monsterray/finnex-monsterray.html I found this with google. This looks extremely interesting, especially with the prices they show. Now, we need PAR data.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, A. Can it grow red plants? B. Does it look more like T5 light rather than their other LEDs? Those are the two reasons I did not buy a Ray II.


----------



## swkais3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh hello! I am new here but I just purchased this fixture yesterday. So I do not have it yet but I will be taking a bunch of pictures and reviewing the fixture here on the forum. Right now I am using a PowerGLO 18000k bulb. Here is a picture I took last night on my phone. 










I do not mean to hijack thread but when I do my review I will make another one. I will not be able to answer any of the OP's questions as I do not have live plants in my tank. I simply joined the forum because this is the only place I saw this fixture mentioned.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

id be interested in hearing the color temp and par as well. 

The AV webpage shows photos with 15 lights and 15 lights with the new finnex lamp. 

does this imply that these are meant to be supplemental lamps?

dunno if its worth mentioning but these fixtures use less LEDs and a tick less wattage overall for matching length fixtures.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=263002 Apparently Lowe doesn't have the PAR data to share with us, yet.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

> id be interested in hearing the color temp and par as well.
> 
> The AV webpage shows photos with 15 lights and 15 lights with the new finnex lamp.
> 
> ...


I am getting one for 48", but I don't have PAR meter for testing


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

My LFS have one on demo and let me says the light on the fish is INCREDIBLE. This light really bring out the colors of the fish. But he says it looks like Fugeray housing with the new leds. And the unit seems to run pretty hot. But he not sure about the plants since the lighting is more red than white.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

Shame they dont have a 30" version


----------



## swkais3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Which LFS? Golden Aquarium? If it was something closer to me, Orland Park area, I would love to check it out before mine comes in. 



DragnX said:


> My LFS have one on demo and let me says the light on the fish is INCREDIBLE. This light really bring out the colors of the fish. But he says it looks like Fugeray housing with the new leds. And the unit seems to run pretty hot. But he not sure about the plants since the lighting is more red than white.


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it was Golden Aquarium. It on the guppies tank. Ask the guys to shine it on the goldfishes. And you will finally understand why they are name that.


----------



## swkais3 (Mar 20, 2013)

DragnX said:


> Yeah it was Golden Aquarium. It on the guppies tank. Ask the guys to shine it on the goldfishes. And you will finally understand why they are name that.


I have been there once. I went there for some Grand Sumo a year or two ago.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pics and review over here!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=302762


----------

